# gaming laptop within 70k->hp dv6-3050tx or dell XPS 15??



## at1122 (Dec 13, 2010)

i want to buy a gaming laptop within the next week.
after a lot of researching i have narrowed down to the following two laptops.

1.HP Pavilion dv6-3050tx i7-720QM Processor,1.6 GHz
4 GB DDR3
640 GB SATA Hard Disk Drive 5400 rpm
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5650 Graphics with 1 GB dedicated
39.6 cm (15.6") diagonal High-Definition LED HP BrightView Display
*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF06b/321957-321957-3329744-64354-64354-4150017-4215316.html


and

2.DELL XPS 15-Intel® Core™ i7-740QM Processor (1.73GHz, 4Core/8Threads, turbo boost up to 2.93Ghz, 6M cache)
4GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 4G)
500GB 7200RPM Hard Drive
2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 435M graphics
15.6 FHD (1920x1080) B+RGLED display with TrueLife™
*configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=t541107in8&c=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1

1) What is your budget?
60-70K max!!

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
OR
e. Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

3)What will be your usage?(If gaming do mention you are a casual gamer or enthusiast and which all games you intend to play)
gaming mostly I'd like to play fifa 11,nfs hp lim ed,cod black ops,gta 4 etc

4)How many hours of battery life do you need?
One or Two hours, don't really travel much

5)What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Windows 7 preferably

6)How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
5

7)Mention any other necessary points

i also considered the lenovo y560...but due to bad reviews about screen problems i have removed it from my list.

my main question is that is dell worth the extra 8k for its screen and blu ray drive(which might be of no use here!!)
and according to what i have read the hd 5650 and gt 435m do not differ that much...what are your thoughts??
also is the difference in both the i7 processors much or are both almost the same?

i also saw a dell xps 15 on their site a few weeks back...but its been removed now...i have asked them if i could still get that and i m awaiting their reply.
its config was-Dell(TM) Studio XPS 16 Laptop (S541020IN8)
Intel® Core™ i7-740QM (1.73GHz, 4Core/8Threads, turbo boost up to 2.93Ghz, 6M cache)
4GB (2GBx2) 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM
500GB SATA 7200RPM Hard Drive
1GB DDR3 ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5730
15.6" Edge to Edge Full High Definition(1080p) Display with TrueLife™

...for around 63k

if u can suggest any other laptop u r most welcome...but plz help me to choose between the above 2(i am inclined towards the dell listed at the end if its available)

sorry for such a long post...but plz reply at the earliest as i want to get the laptop before my results are out


----------



## desiibond (Dec 13, 2010)

the B+RGLED used on Dell laptops is one of the best in color reproduction. A FullHD display means that you may have to play few games at lower resolution as GT435 is not meant for FullHD gaming. Having a bluray drive is definitely helpful if you have bluray titles to play. I never really liked HP. They lag behind Dell in reliability and support.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 14, 2010)

for dell

i have suffered a lot of issue with Hp laptop.. n similar prob with 2 of my frndz too.. so no trust on HP.. 
go with dell..


----------



## NainO (Dec 14, 2010)

> my main question is that is dell worth the extra 8 k for its screen and blu ray drive (which might be of no use here !!)



It is 
These features may not be very useful, but they sure are *future-proof*.
And as said by desibond, dell's display is the best-in-class display...



> and according to what i have read the hd 5650 and gt 435 m do not differ that much. ..what are your thoughts ??



There is quite good difference between these two.
Consider this - AMD's HD 5730 is better than HD 5650 and GT 435 is a replacement of HD 5730 (from nVidia).



> also is the difference in both the i7 processors much or are both almost the same?



They are almost same as under load they both use turbo-boost.

So out of these two options Dell XPS 15 is better and worth the price hike.

If you can spare some time you can read this review of XPS 15 :
notebookcheck.net - DellXPS 15 FHD Notebook Review


----------



## acewin (Dec 16, 2010)

and you would not like customizing the pre-installed OS in HP, beside the HP model is quiet old

also do not miss to change the normal keyboard to backlit keyboard while buying the Dell. OS would be 64-bit


----------

